# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم China King Box تحديثات :  China King Box V1.15 Update

## mohamed73

China King Box V1.15 Update
2012-3-10 
1、MSTAR mend check password.
2、MTK mend format.
3、SPD Adjust 6800H H1 H2 flash.
4、SPD mend check password.
5、SPD 6600 L Add new flash support.
6、SPD 6610 Add new flash support. 
Mend download problem....

----------

